
YahooMail Is So Bad That Congress Just Banned It - jazzdev
http://gizmodo.com/cyberattack-leads-to-a-yahoomail-ban-on-capitol-hill-1775851542
======
gjolund
What is the current state of the art for secure email?

Hosted? Self-Hosted?

Genuinely curious.

